# Cheap Eye Glasses



## rutherford

Hi everyone

I have a quick question. Does anyone recommend a good place to get eye glasses in Dubai? I've checked out the places in Emirates mall but I was wondering if you can get any bargains or better choice of frames in smaller shops, or independent places? Is it worth shopping around or is it much the same everywhere you look?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tarek.m2day

To get originals u should visit any shop in well known malls and to get copy of original visit dragon mart

I faced the same issue and I got original eyeglasses from MOE. And another one copy from dragon mart both are well with me


----------



## ReggieDXB007

I've always used Bavaria Optics at the Dune centre in Al Dhiyafah street in Satwa. There again I have very high myopia so I need good quality frames and lenses. Haven't checked whether he's cheaper than anyone else but he has a good variety and I think I get good value - certainly he seems to know his onions.


----------



## Maz25

If you have the time and don't mind the drive, try the opticians in Deira and Bur Dubai - the frames will certainly be a lot cheaper than what they go for in the New Dubai areas and you can bargain.


----------



## rutherford

Maz25 said:


> If you have the time and don't mind the drive, try the opticians in Deira and Bur Dubai - the frames will certainly be a lot cheaper than what they go for in the New Dubai areas and you can bargain.


Great, thanks. That's sort of what I suspected. I have to say I'm a relative newbie and certainly a New Dubai guy so I don't know Deira and Bur Dubai that much at all. Do you have any suggestions of places or even just streets or areas to aim for?


----------



## beeniesmiles

i get my eyeglasses/eye exams/contact lenses at the dubai marina mall.

i forgot the name of the store, but its on the lowest level of the mall (take the escalators all the way to the lowest level) and its next to the boots and across the hall from the borders. as soon as u get off the escalator it'll be on ur left side.

they were professional, they were cheap, and they had a pretty nice selection. there are a few other optical store in the same mall and i checked their prices, and these guys are the best (at least in the mall) they work fast and have great service also.

i have pretty bad eyes also-- severe astigmatism and high powered lenses so i always need really good glasses and special order contacts. they were fabulous!


----------



## Sunset

rutherford said:


> Great, thanks. That's sort of what I suspected. I have to say I'm a relative newbie and certainly a New Dubai guy so I don't know Deira and Bur Dubai that much at all. Do you have any suggestions of places or even just streets or areas to aim for?


There is a shop, I believe it is "Specs Express", that I used to go to. They have a wide selection that can run from very reasonable to very expensive. I'll attempt to give you directions:

Get on the slip road of the Crown Plaza Hotel. Far down the slip road look for "Nando's" on your right and then make a right (Kentucky Fried Chicken will be on the corner to your left when you make the right turn). The shop will be on your right. Or if you spot Nando's and can get a parking spot take it and walk down to end of the street and take a right. If you miss the turn, continue down the slip road until you can make a right and then another right which will put you on the back road (this road is behind Shangri-la Hotel, so you can use the slip road or the back road). Proceed until you see the first proper traffic light (it would be the 2nd proper traffic light if you started out on the back road) which will be slightly after the 4 Point's Sheraton Hotel, don't go past the traffic light but make a right and the shop will be on your left.

Hope that helps (and isn't too confusing!!!)


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hi,

Have you ever thought ordering on line ? I have been ordering my glasses on line for couple of years. I use sites like Zeni Optical.

Never had a problem and always got my glasses wherever I was. They have a tool that allows you to upload your pic and drag the frame of your choice to see how it is going to look like in your face.

The prices are good too. 

Canuck


----------



## mavzor

I have to say, noone's offering prices in this thread, just that it's cheap.... in marina mall.
Ahem?


----------



## Sunset

mavzor said:


> I have to say, noone's offering prices in this thread, just that it's cheap.... in marina mall.
> Ahem?


Define "cheap"? Is that less than reasonable??

I just purchased two pair of reading glasses from Grand Optical and paid almost AED2,000 (with discount). Going back for a third pair - AED1,285 (discounted). I like having a pair in my handbag, one on the nightstand as I read before I go to sleep and the 3rd pair sit near my computer and used for reading the morning paper. For some that might seem expensive (it did for me!). I didn't have an exam as I used my current lens.

When I went to Specs Express I could get 3 pair for a bit over AED1,000. I don't know if that qualifies as "cheap" or "reasonable", but it's certainly at the bottom of the cost range at Specs Express. My most recent purchase of eyewear are, IMO, in the middle.


----------



## shardraco

I can suggest this Facebook page where they sell eyeglass frames. And I think they even offer to make the lens for you as long as you know what your eye grade is. Each pair would cost about 80-100 dirhams and you pay 25-30 for shipping. The styles may be limited. BUt if you just want something to wear while you're at home watching TV or doing chores, then I would suggest getting a pair. 

But if you're gonna wear them everyday to work, then you may want to invest in a nice pair of eyeglasses. And get them polarized as well. The Dubai sun is just so severe.

Just search for BRIGHT SIGHT on Facebook.


----------



## einhoven74

*Cheap like the budgie...*

Hi all

as an avid fan of cheap glasses, I purchased 4 pairs (lenses and frames) on special for the grand total of AED600....that's right AED150 per set...Single vision distance.

These usually cost me $300 per set in sunny Australia, so I was very happy to get four pairs for AU$150!!!

Optical Palace Star...Al Rolla Street Bur Dubai about 200m up from Le Meridian Hotel

Aarti Vyas is the Optometrist and the price even included an eye exam - which surprise surprise showed my script to be the same as my current one 

+971 4 359 3001

Doesn't look much but I'd go back tomorrow if I needed some glasses.

Hope this helps.


----------



## einhoven74

and some very stylish frames have had me beating the ladies off since I've been back in Oz


----------



## Jynxgirl

My favorite website for glasses. 

Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, Prescription Glasses, Bifocal, Progressive Eyeglasses, Rimless Glasses 6.95 glasses 

9.95$ international shipping.


----------



## andrade

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you ever thought ordering on line ? I have been ordering my glasses on line for couple of years. I use sites like Zeni Optical.
> 
> Never had a problem and always got my glasses wherever I was. They have a tool that allows you to upload your pic and drag the frame of your choice to see how it is going to look like in your face.
> 
> The prices are good too.
> 
> Canuck


I also purchased a pair of glasses from Zenni Optical. Before that, I have heard many of my friends rave about this company. Recently, my vision became worse and I was desperately in need of a new pair of glasses for reading. So I followed my friend’s guidance and ordered a pair from Zenni. The glasses did a great job. I will order one more pair as backup soon.


----------



## BedouGirl

Jynx, I was looking at this thread about Zenni a while ago and had a quick peek at the website and there are some fab frames on there - I didn't have time to go through everything in depth, but can I just order frames from them without the lenses?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Bedou, I have no idea about frames without lenses. Guess could just take them out. Good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl

Good suggestion thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl

Hi JynxGirl, just wanted to let you know I ordered six pairs of frames, without prescription, for a grand total of Dhs. 256 including shipping and they arrived three days later. I am delighted with them and loads of people in my office are now ordering from them - thanks so much for the tip.


----------



## Jynxgirl

So welcome. That place is AWESOME and a great find. I felt like an idiot that I paid 100$ right before coming over here for a new pair of glasses. Lesson learned  Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## mavzor

einhoven74 said:


> Hi all
> 
> as an avid fan of cheap glasses, I purchased 4 pairs (lenses and frames) on special for the grand total of AED600....that's right AED150 per set...Single vision distance.
> 
> These usually cost me $300 per set in sunny Australia, so I was very happy to get four pairs for AU$150!!!
> 
> Optical Palace Star...Al Rolla Street Bur Dubai about 200m up from Le Meridian Hotel
> 
> Aarti Vyas is the Optometrist and the price even included an eye exam - which surprise surprise showed my script to be the same as my current one
> 
> +971 4 359 3001
> 
> Doesn't look much but I'd go back tomorrow if I needed some glasses.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hey mate, headed back there myself.
You got yourself a steal.
950dhs for 2 here.
Apparently they had a mega sale on or something last month.
Didnt mind, she knew what she was on about and I found a number of pairs I liked quickly.
Cheers for the tip, bur dubai is one opto heaven.


----------

